# How to Create a Talking Pirate Plaque with a Gemmy Skull, Part III



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Once the fabric is attached to the board and trimmed, you can mount the swords. Push the wire from the bottom through the hole and the fabric, wrap it around the sword, and push it down through the fabric 

and the next hole. Wrap the wire tightly to secure the swords.

A trick for hiding one of the wires is to position the bottom wire for the bottom sword at the spot where the top sword overlaps the bottom sword.









Now mount your skull to the board, positioning the round protrusions on the bottom into the holes on the board. (Make holes into the fabric before mounting.) Then, while supporting the skull, thread a wire 

through the two top holes on the board and through the loops on the skull. Wrap the wire tightly. Repeat this for the two bottom holes.

Your skull should now be seated into the larger holes on the board and secured to the board at the top and bottom by wires.This is a good opportunity to make sure that you can turn the skull on and off from 

the back of the board.

Add picture frame mounting hardware to the back of the board (or tie up the extra wire to create a loop to hang the plaque). To prevent the wire from scratching the surface of the wall to which you will mount 

your masterpiece, cover the tied wire on the back of the board with high-quality duct tape (now available in many different colors!).









Slap your favorite buccaneer headpiece on your Gemmy skull, turn him on, and then mount him above the bed in your guest room (or other location in your home). Happy Haunting!


----------

